# SHOOTING DEER



## NorthernWinos (Nov 8, 2008)

Jim went out this morning and froze his hinney off....saw 3 does and 2 young bucks.

This PM he went to a different deer stand and said he never saw so many deer frolicking....

He did watch a large deer with an awesome rack and then put away the camera and held onto his gun for awhile...

Thought I'd share a few shots of the deer.






















No meat today....But Jim had fun....







*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 8, 2008)

Why don't you go out there and film for him NW. You can have one of your own TV shows filming and shooting deer! No shortage of them there for you.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2008)

Majestic animals they are, tasty too!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 8, 2008)

Shooting the 'Bull' with the 'boys'....






They ate all my soup and drank all our wine we brought....I had my share too....





Got to look at their nice bucks...









They always get the big deer across the road....


----------



## grapeman (Nov 9, 2008)

Great deer NW. You guys know how to grow them over there. The last one is a real trophy. Good luck to one and all.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 9, 2008)

appleman said:


> Why don't you go out there and film for him NW. You can have one of your own TV shows filming and shooting deer! No shortage of them there for you.


Go on NW! Stand out in the cold and wind waiting for the opportunity to shoot some film. But don't move because you know what will happen then!



I like staying inside where it's warm and quiet.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 9, 2008)

I like sitting in my deer stand....which is infront of the computer and I have another infront of the TV.

The old deer in the bottom photo ran across the guys yard...he grabbed his gun with 3 bullets in it...put on his slippers...ran outside and grabbed a stray bullet off his dash of his truck...and ran after it....He shot twice, the 3rd one brought it down...he loaded his extra bullet ....and the harvest was over....

Moral of the story....stay inside and look out.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2008)

PolishWineP said:


> appleman said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you go out there and film for him NW. You can have one of your own TV shows filming and shooting deer! No shortage of them there for you.
> ...


And there is no chance of catching a bullet!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2008)

Being as I get woken up at 5 AM by the 'Resident Deer Hunter' every morning, I figured I could run into town for supplies and be home about the time he rolls in....

When I got home I could hear the tractor in the woods and the hunting clothes and gun were home....So, I rode off looking for him....

Jim had gotten lucky this morning...He took this photo of his catch of the day at the scene...






I found him 'field dressing' his buck along a field....






Not a trophy, but a nice buck....






Maybe now he can shave and bathe...Guess it's a 'Guy Thing'...
He likes being 'At One With Nature' out in the woods....
But this deal about not shaving or bathing till they get a buck kind of sucks....
Some of the guys at the 'Deer Camp' across the road say they squat to pee till they get a buck....Guess not bathing or shaving isn't all that bad....


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2008)

It looks like a trophy to me. Tell him good job!


I like the Deer next to the Deere sign- appropriate. 


I moved one of my stands today. I hadn't sat in it all year as the deer weren't going near it all year. I brought it down to near an intersection of three runways that have been well used. A squatter came by on a three wheeler and said I was stupid for moving it during season. I asked him what business was it of his he wasn't even supposed to be there. I told him the land was posted and to leave.


----------



## Dean (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice buck! Looks like it will be quite tasty...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2008)

appleman said:


> It looks like a trophy to me. Tell him good job!
> 
> 
> I like the Deer next to the Deere sign- appropriate.
> ...



You called the guy a 'squatter'...must mean he hadn't got a deer yet....




Or he must have been trespassing...





A friend saw a guy dragging a deer off our land on opener morning...He had to have shot it from the road....Illegal around here to shoot from the road...either that or he shot it while in our land....It was a doe....He had climbed through the fence dragging it. We don't Post our land because it is either fenced or plowed, Agricultural Land doesn't have to be Posted....But some people can't read the rule books...they probably couldn't read the signs either.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> You called the guy a 'squatter'...must mean he hadn't got a deer yet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!
















It means he has a blind about 75 feet from where my stand is - and he ain't sposed ta be there! Then he had the brass ones to come over and chew me out for disturbing him!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 11, 2008)

First deer i ever killed I was about 12 and it was with a rock. I was actually squirrel hunting ( I could knock a squirrel out of a tree from 60 yds with a rock) It was a 7 point buck and I snuck on him eating acorns down in the bottoms. Momma told me if I was going to start deer hunting I was going to have to throw left handed as I had tore up too much of the meat throwng rght handed*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2008)

WOW!!!!!...Waldo....That's quite and accomplishment.....
Thanks for sharing....


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2008)

I once killed a red squirrel with a .22 rifle without ever touching it! There was an old red squirrel so old he was gray in the face. He was sitting on a branch of an apple tree two hundred years away. I said to myself "Self" Let's make that squirrel dance so I popped one off towards the squirrel. It fell out of the tree dead! I was mortified! I hadn't meant to hit the squirrel, only make it dance. I went up to check it out and looked it over thoroughly. Not a mark on the dang squirrel! I must have scared it to death!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 11, 2008)

*Waldo.
I bet that squirrel was glad that the Buck came along!!!!!*
*He escaped Fried Squirrel and Squirrel Brain Gravy that night.....LOL*

*Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice buck, good thing you can all your fruit or youd have to making a lot of wine in the next few days to make room.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 11, 2008)

*NW.......Have you ever canned the deer meat?*

* My grandmother did and it was so tender and had a nice broth to it in the jars and became a great gravy when you thickened it.*

*Ramona*


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 11, 2008)

*I was squirrel hunting with my exhusbandin Oklahomawhen we were first married. He saw a squirrel in the fork of a tree and shot it with a 22. It didn't fall so he had his cousin climb up the tree and get it. Here.....someone else had shot it earlier but must not have had a dumb cousin to climb up there and get it.*


*He wasn't so proud of his trophy and was a big Butt of the jokes for a while.*

*I love to remind him of that day!!!!!






Ramona*


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Nov 11, 2008)

Mmmmmm Venison Jerky!!!!!!


----------



## swillologist (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice buck Jim. Way to go. MaybeI can get one like that to walk by me. All I can get to by now are small ones. And then I have to get an arrow into him. That's where I have the problem.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2008)

Ramona....Our neighbor use to pressure can venison, she would put a chunk of beef tallow in each jar....it really did taste good and it also was very tender....and, delicious.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 13, 2008)

Just received a good sized roast from brother in mn... I have no recipe.. any ideas?


----------



## Waldo (Nov 13, 2008)

My recipe would be as follows:


Soak roast in a brine solution overnight then rinse well and place in a large crock pot with 1/2 bottle Dales Marinade, 1 bottle Liquid Smoke, 3/4 can Coke, 2tsp fresh ground sea salt, 1 tsp fresh ground black pepper, 2 large jalapeno peppers sliced in half and de seeded one medium white onion, quartered and enough water to just cover roast hen put that Crock Pot on low and let er go for about 10 hrs or until meat is very tender and breaks apart easily with a fork. Drain off juices, remove onions and jalapenos , shred meat with a fork, add two bottles of your favorite BBQ sauce, mix welland put it back on low for about another hour then enjoy.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 13, 2008)

Today Jim's Buck turned into meat.....

Jim helped cut it up, it went so much faster than when I do it myself. 
We got boneless butterfly loin steaks.......stir fry strips.......cubes for stew, sweet &amp; sour or goulash...some tenderloin Ka-bob cubes.......lots of trim for Polish Sausage...... and tallow for the birds.

Life is Good!!!!

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi NW. Remember my deer butchering days in MN... unheated garage.. froze my fingers half way thru... wife wasnt home to hauled it in to the kitchen to finish the job... it looked gruesome... She was not a happy camper when she got home from work and saw my little project.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 13, 2008)

We try to keep a clean work area...I set up 2 saw horses in the basement with a sheet of plywood, big pieces of cardboard under it....Use lots of big pieces of freezer paper to cover everything, even the cutting boards.....Keep the fire going and throw the paper in the furnace....I like to think it's done very sanitary....

Nothing to resemble Texas Chainsaw Massacre. 

Some neighbors cut theirs on the tailgate of the pickup, then she washes all the meat....



Guess I'd wash it too if it was cleaned like that.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got back in the house. I was out for the last of the season Late Muzzleloading season this afternoon. There has been a lot of tracks out in the vineyard and orchard for thelast two days since it snowed on Friday. They liked the packed snowmobile tracks my brother had made between the rows. They had walked up near the old barn this morning in the tracks. I sat out in the other old barn that gives me a nice blind to sit in and stayed there until dark. NO DEER and end of last season. Oh well at least I got a small one in early season hunting. 


I came up to the house and came in and got my boots off. Cindy asked me where I was and I told her. She said "You should have been in the house hunting." Seems while I was out back, the big buck I have been after all fall was out in the front yard- the "Vine Yard" I had planted this spring!






Here is where the "Vine Yard" is.



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 14, 2008)

Better stay near the house next season.....


----------

